# The challenge of keeping up with the dogs



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Had a great time running with dogs while hot on a cat track:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I loved it when the cat leaped from the tree. Cool animals.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

What a beautiful cat,glad its still out there.Again nice work Matt.8)


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

For sure. Great looking cat... Female. We've treed her a few times now. Out training young digs


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Cool footage


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

mattinthewild said:


> For sure. Great looking cat... Female. We've treed her a few times now. Out training young digs


What you said about treeing her a few times makes me think of something. How does this effect the cat's fat supplies for winter survival? It doesn't seem to effect predators like it does deer and elk. Matt, KevinD, Goofy, other hounders?


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Cool video. Was this filmed in your usual stomping ground?


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

longbow said:


> What you said about treeing her a few times makes me think of something. How does this effect the cat's fat supplies for winter survival? It doesn't seem to effect predators like it does deer and elk. Matt, KevinD, Goofy, other hounders?


I'm no houndsman but I can't imagine it affects a cat the same way it affects a deer or elk. The lions are probably in great shape all winter considering that they live off of deer, and the deer are weak and less weary of predators therefore easier to catch this time of year.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

longbow said:


> What you said about treeing her a few times makes me think of something. How does this effect the cat's fat supplies for winter survival? It doesn't seem to effect predators like it does deer and elk. Matt, KevinD, Goofy, other hounders?


It is unlawful to intentionally jump a lion out of a tree so the dogs can pursue it again. However, some cats get nervous and bail out on their own so the law gives some slack.

As far as fat reserves, you gotta remember that tough times for mule deer are good times for lions. Winter time means the deer are weaker and more concentrated than they are the rest of the year. Thus, lions have to spend less energy per catch. Summer and fall are the lean times for lions where starvation is a real possibility for those cougar with less developed hunting abilities.


----------

